# G12 good site to buy from?



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

I was wondering whats a good site to get some g12(pink) I was thinking ECS, but I was wondering if anyone found some g12 cheaper on a different site. I would just like to save any money I can if possible. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Let me tell you something, G-12 is the same as Dexcool, or Dexcool Compatible. This class of Organic Acid Technology coolants is not really ideal anyway and is incompatible with waterpumps that have metal impellers. A Hybrid OAT containing low silicates reacts faster to pitting from cavitation, and is far prefered. 

H/OATS include Zerex G-05 (Mercedes, Chrysler, Ford, John Deere, etc) and G-48(?) used by BMW.

I would find one of these coolants, upgrade to oem G-12++ (where applicable) use Peak Global or just go ahead with any generic Dex compatible like WalMart Supertech. Buying plain G-12 is a waste. 

Let me know if you have any questions. I'll post some charts later.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

germanautoparts has the g12++ for pretty reasonable prices shipped.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Motor Magazine has a new article up. The old one was very good, but this is worth a read...

http://www.motor.com/article.asp?article_ID=1655

"Advertising claims by some antifreeze producers to the contrary notwithstanding, these OATs—certainly DexCool—are not universal coolants. You should use them only in General Motors products, VW/Audi through the 2009 model year and Ford vehicles where the reservoir label says so. "


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Let me tell you something, G-12 is the same as Dexcool, or Dexcool Compatible. This class of Organic Acid Technology coolants is not really ideal anyway and is incompatible with waterpumps that have metal impellers. A Hybrid OAT containing low silicates reacts faster to pitting from cavitation, and is far prefered.
> 
> H/OATS include Zerex G-05 (Mercedes, Chrysler, Ford, John Deere, etc) and G-48(?) used by BMW.
> 
> ...


Well I've heard of people switching to Dex-Cool, but i believe that was from flushing all of the old coolant out. Its not that I don't believe you, Im just afraid to stray away from oem. So people that swap to Dex-Cool after flushing out the old stuff dont have any coolant problems do they?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

See if there is a BAP Geon autoparts locally, and pick up some Pentosin Pentofrost ++. I don't like paying shipping on fluids, and I'd rather not pay $50 at the dealer.


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

ryan mills said:


> See if there is a BAP Geon autoparts locally, and pick up some Pentosin Pentofrost ++. I don't like paying shipping on fluids, and I'd rather not pay $50 at the dealer.


damn. the nearest one is 11mi away. :banghead: do you know of any other parts store I can possibly get g12?


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

what are you having to walk?


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

It's the same fluid.

The only incompatible fluids is G-11 (Olde Prestone) with OAT or H/OAT.

All OATs and H/OATs are compatible, 98% the same.


Read this chart and the article I posted, GM and VW are the same.

http://www.whitfieldoil.com/downloads/ZerexAntifreezeLineupChart.pdf


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

AudiJunkie said:


> Motor Magazine has a new article up.
> 
> http://www.motor.com/article.asp?article_ID=1655
> 
> "Advertising claims by some antifreeze producers to the contrary notwithstanding, these OATs—certainly DexCool—are not universal coolants. You should use them only in General Motors products, VW/Audi through the 2009 model year and Ford vehicles where the reservoir label says so. "


:thumbup:


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

Mortal_Wombat said:


> what are you having to walk?


no, but im not driving 11mi for coolant. I would be better off buying it online. especially with gas prices the way they are.


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> .
> 
> I would find one of these coolants, upgrade to oem G-12++ (where applicable) use Peak Global or just go ahead with any generic Dex compatible like WalMart Supertech. Buying plain G-12 is a waste.
> 
> G12++ is the purple one right? best way to switch coolant is to flush all of the old g12 out and install the g12++ correct?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Vdub2sLow said:


> no, but im not driving 11mi for coolant. I would be better off buying it online. especially with gas prices the way they are.


You said 11 miles, right? If you're that strapped for cash, fill with water. Either spend $3.00 for gas or $10.00 for shipping. It's your choice, but one of the choices makes more sense.... and G12 is the purple-ish. mixed with water makes it a hot pink color. I think g-11 is more purple.


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

ryan mills said:


> You said 11 miles, right? If you're that strapped for cash, fill with water. Either spend $3.00 for gas or $10.00 for shipping. It's your choice, but one of the choices makes more sense.... and G12 is the purple-ish. mixed with water makes it a hot pink color. I think g-11 is more purple.


you make a good point on the driving part, so i guess i will have to drive my ass over there.


----------



## buyacar (May 14, 2010)

napa sells pentosin g12


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

buyacar said:


> napa sells pentosin g12


G12? or G12++?


----------



## chicago_audi (Nov 11, 2004)

Vdub2sLow said:


> I was wondering whats a good site to get some g12(pink) I was thinking ECS, but I was wondering if anyone found some g12 cheaper on a different site. I would just like to save any money I can if possible. Any help is appreciated.


You might want to check with more than one local dealer.

I buy from a number of mail order folks but sometimes ... sometimes ... I can get stuff cheaper locally and coolant is one of those.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

which ones are H-OAT? local store had prestone, one was a 'universal' for ALL makes and models regardless of color, oddly the other one was "dexcool compatible" if somebody who required dexcool/g-12 OAT antifreeze read the first bottle they would certainly use it as it claims its completely universal.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

MB/Xerex G-05 is HOAT, so is the BMW, Chrysler, John Deere and some Fords. 

I believe G-12++ is too. 

I don't think Universal coolants contain any silicates, but should be ok to use. 

Peak Global is a preferred Universal, but the market range is wide and formulas are changed and updated often. 

All I can say is Dex-compatible is 100% fine w/G-12. 

HOAT is better, and if you install a WP w/a metal impeller, def do not use Dex/OAT/G-12.


----------



## buyacar (May 14, 2010)

harmankardon35 said:


> which ones are H-OAT? local store had prestone, one was a 'universal' for ALL makes and models regardless of color, oddly the other one was "dexcool compatible" if somebody who required dexcool/g-12 OAT antifreeze read the first bottle they would certainly use it as it claims its completely universal.


 go to oyur local ford dealership parts counter. 
ask for the orange ford coolant, should be a white gallon jug with a yellow/orangeish motorcraft label on the front. 
it is HOAT. i also believe it has some silicates, but not a huge amount. 

afaik, HOAT is ok to mix with g12/g12+/g12++, but if i am wrong, someone please learn me.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

HOAT is ok w/OAT like G-12. G-12+(+) mixes with both G-12 and G-11...olde Prestone, which is the type to avoid. Just flush the system w/ water and go from there.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

so the universal "yellow" stuff is not h-oat?


----------



## shurik06_83 (Oct 19, 2006)

g12 is waste of time and from building a few motors i see it leaves alot more deposits then anything els 

if ur car has cast iron block aluminum head and aluminum rad most green stuff will work 

grab a jug and read the back if it says its aluminum and copper safe its good to go 
stay away from the wallmart brands and the no name brads prestone is one i use 

but u will have to get rid of all the pink stuff in the system warm up the car so the rad hoses are just warm open the cap slowly and open the draine valve on the bottom of the rad or pull the bottom hose drain all the pink stuff close the valve or put the hose back fill with distilled water run motor a for a few min then drain the rad again and repeat till u only have water no more pink tint mix 70green stuff 30 water as ur block will have 2-3 liter of water trapt in it witch will put ur mix at 50/50 once the system is filled 

now since u have green stuff it will make ur life les complicated as if u need to top up u can get green stuff at any gas station and since its half the price of the pink stuff u can drain the old stuff once a yr and not feel like ur throwing $$ away 

no mater what kinda fluid u use u should change it once a yr as after a few million heat cycles any fluid will turn aggressive and start eating things 

i know ppl are gona say i am crazy but antifreeze has to do 2 things not freeze and lube ur water pump seal


----------



## EricAlveal (Feb 3, 2011)

i wouldnt try to find a replacement brand or buy it online. i just went to porsche/audi and picked up a gallon of the pink g12 for like $25. id rather have peace of mind than to have saved a few dollars.


----------

